# Medical Marijuana Dispensary Resource



## fred.ganja (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey there,
Just wanted to let everyone know about WeedBook.com 
Post / Read Reviews and Ratings of your local medical marijuana dispensaries.

Cheers, 
Fred.


----------



## city (Feb 28, 2009)

spam!!!!!


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 1, 2009)

As the scene gets bigger and bigger, we will see more and more of these types of posts.
There are SOOO many different sites with ratings and forums dedicated to nothing but "the club scene", it is getting crazy.

What gets me, this site is not one of them. This site is meant for folks to grow thier own, and for folks to help out. Not to recomend a store to buy herb for high prices.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> What gets me, this site is not one of them. This site is meant for folks to grow thier own, and for folks to help out. Not to recomend a store to buy herb for high prices.



Just another reason why I like this site so much.  Thanks NCH


----------

